# Fluval Shrimp Soil... DO NOT recommend



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i just set mine up a little over a month ago so no probs yet but i will keep checking it


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a 30plus page thread about it on SN with lots of people noticing lower breeding with it. My neo's and tigers are doing fine with it but really I took all the substrate from a few tanks, which was 2 big bags of eco complete and 2 bags of fluval, so 8.8lbs of fluval, 40pounds of eco-complete and mixed it together and used a 3/4" layer in my shrimp tanks, so there is really hardly any fluval in there. It's diluted almost 5:1 with the eco and then hardly any in the tank. I gave up relying on it buffer. I use netlea soil in my crystal tanks and that keeps it at 6pH or lower, test kit only goes to 6, gh/kh in line perfect, still solid as the day I put it in 7 months ago.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking where do you get the netlea soil


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

cookymonster760 said:


> if you dont mind me asking where do you get the netlea soil


A store around me, but that's in Canada. Apparently no one in the states has imported it yet. It's supposedly used in Asia by some of the breeders or something. I can't read their website, nor the bag but I've heard around its good and it's working good for me.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I redo my tanks yearly, so I cannot comment on the amount of time fluval stratum works. I just know that in the year I used it, it "worked" flawlessly for me.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks GeToChKn hope someone stars importing it soon also my tanks with fluval as top layer and turface as bottom layer have been doing great with my crs and my oebts and they have been set up for nearly 6 months


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

The reason no one is importing it into the USA is because USDA has a very strict guideline on importing foreign soil products, and the company that produces netlea soil does not conform to the guidelines. This is what I've heard. As soon as the company is able to provide the USDA with the appropriate information, the soil can enter the testing stages and be on its way to getting cleared.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I am now starting to remove all stratum from all of my shrimp tanks. I keep having unexplained deaths and I just can't shake the nagging feeling it's the substrate as my water seems to be perfect. If all a sudden the tanks that seem to be tanks of death start becoming tanks of life ... I'm going to think it was the fluval stratum's fault.


----------



## keilatan (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm glad I got Amazonia for my first build, then! Especially since I'm going to be bringing in a herd of CRS in two weeks to begin breeding.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Just make sure the soil isn't leeching ammonia. I remember someone saying the new soil doesn't leech, but I don't know.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have tanks with FSS and one tank with Akadama. I find FSS's buffering ability isn't as good for me. Akadama keeps the parameter really stable PH6.5,GH3,KH0-1, while FSS struggles to keep PH at around 7.

I have to say these tanks don't have the same specs so it's not fair to compare. But I feel more confident with Akadama now. I will pick up a bad of Netlea for experiment too, in case I want to do some PH6.0 shrimp.

Is FSS bad? I wouldn't conclude yet. It's the best looking one among all I have seen that's for sure.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> The reason no one is importing it into the USA is because USDA has a very strict guideline on importing foreign soil products, and the company that produces netlea soil does not conform to the guidelines. This is what I've heard. As soon as the company is able to provide the USDA with the appropriate information, the soil can enter the testing stages and be on its way to getting cleared.


So all they need to do is add some cancer causing agent or brain altering chemical and the USDA should jump on it and approve for use in the US. Either that or they aren't offering to pay enough for the USDA approval process.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I redo my tanks yearly, so I cannot comment on the amount of time fluval stratum works. I just know that in the year I used it, it "worked" flawlessly for me.


Haha I like to keep my tanks for a little longer than that... I think most of us do, which is why it's imperative the soil keeps doing its job.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Just make sure the soil isn't leeching ammonia. I remember someone saying the new soil doesn't leech, but I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


ADA New Amazonia absolutely DOES leech ammonia. 

I have heard that it might be less than some of the previous versions but I can't confirm that. I can, however, confirm that New Amazonia leeches quite a bit of ammonia.

Definitely need the tank set-up ahead of time.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

New amazonia actually has much more ammonia than the old amazonia II.

It took 3 months for mine to stop leeching, and for the first month it made my whole shrimp room smell like cat pee. I think they might be using cat pee as an ammonia source. I just gave up on trying to water change it out, because every time I did a water change, the smell would just get worse.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> The reason no one is importing it into the USA is because USDA has a very strict guideline on importing foreign soil products, and the company that produces netlea soil does not conform to the guidelines. This is what I've heard. As soon as the company is able to provide the USDA with the appropriate information, the soil can enter the testing stages and be on its way to getting cleared.


thanks mordalphalus hopefully they clear soon this stuff looks really good


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> New amazonia actually has much more ammonia than the old amazonia II.
> 
> It took 3 months for mine to stop leeching, and for the first month it made my whole shrimp room smell like cat pee. I think they might be using cat pee as an ammonia source. I just gave up on trying to water change it out, because every time I did a water change, the smell would just get worse.


Haha, that's a bit ridiculous...? I never noticed a smell but I soaked mine in a bucket of RO for about a month before putting it in the tank and did water changes on the bucket. Even so never noticed a smell from the bucket.

Also I had shrimp in the tank about two weeks after I set it up and had no losses.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've actually imported it on two occasions. It is just obscene as a process and cost me at least what freight cost to get it through. Entire process took about a month and involved something like five letters from the manufacturer and two different sanitary certificates.

I also have an agricultural-related business with some pretty crazy importation permits from the Kentucky Department of Agriculture and the USDA so I'm in the planning stages of a massive import of some soils and a particular type of clay I use for a few rare plants. If I'm able to, I'll sell some of it here. 



mordalphus said:


> The reason no one is importing it into the USA is because USDA has a very strict guideline on importing foreign soil products, and the company that produces netlea soil does not conform to the guidelines. This is what I've heard. As soon as the company is able to provide the USDA with the appropriate information, the soil can enter the testing stages and be on its way to getting cleared.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I've actually imported it on two occasions. It is just obscene as a process and cost me at least what freight cost to get it through. Entire process took about a month and involved something like five letters from the manufacturer and two different sanitary certificates.
> 
> I also have an agricultural-related business with some pretty crazy importation permits from the Kentucky Department of Agriculture and the USDA so I'm in the planning stages of a massive import of some soils and a particular type of clay I use for a few rare plants. If I'm able to, I'll sell some of it here.


You are talking about Aqua Soil right?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Netlea.

I want more of it _really badly_. Which is why I always get flustered when all the fancy Canadians brag about their fancy shrimp dirt. Ha.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Netlea.
> 
> I want more of it _really badly_. Which is why I always get flustered when all the fancy Canadians brag about their fancy shrimp dirt. Ha.


hehehe. Makes up for having to pay twice as much for a regulator or a canister filter or 90% of the other aquarium item's we get screwed on. lol. I really hope you can get some in though for the hobby and pass it around, it really is a nice soil. Leeches ammonia for a month or two but keeps the params stable as a rock.

And FYI, I think I'm the only Canadian on here to even mention it. lol.


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

About a year ago, I replaced my flourite with FSS. The shrimp in that tank are barely breeding. Survival rates of the babies are not enough to replace the adults that are dying. The CRS that I have in the tank are stunted. They do not grow full size. No berries, no saddles, nothing. The shrimp in my other tanks are doing excellently.


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> hehehe. Makes up for having to pay twice as much for a regulator or a canister filter or 90% of the other aquarium item's we get screwed on. lol. I really hope you can get some in though for the hobby and pass it around, it really is a nice soil. Leeches ammonia for a month or two but keeps the params stable as a rock.
> 
> And FYI, I think I'm the only Canadian on here to even mention it. lol.


Where do you even get your Netlea? I haven't seen it, mostly FSS and ADA. I might've seen it at Aqua Inspiration once... a long time ago.


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok...my question has anyone had any good experience with FSS?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

splur said:


> Where do you even get your Netlea? I haven't seen it, mostly FSS and ADA. I might've seen it at Aqua Inspiration once... a long time ago.


I got mine at AI. They have the planted version in stock all the time and I believe they just more of the crystal shrimp version in as well. I only have the planted as they were out of the crystal, but same buffering abilities, just the planted has a bit more nutrients in it for plants and a bit more brown than black, but my mosses and frogbit love the nutrients and thrive in that tank over any other and the crystals are doing great in it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

All the time. I use it in shrimp and planted tanks.

These tanks.

This one.

This one.

All kinds of people here on the forum use it.

I've never had problems with shrimp breeding. Never had problems with clouding. Never had problems with anything.

Too many people buy a particular substrate thinking it's going to work miracles but it's only as good as you make it. If it's water parameters you're worried about, focus more on the water and don't risk having your substrate losing buffering capacity. If it's plant growth? Focus on getting a substrate that's fertilized or fertilize it yourself.



Krayz5183 said:


> ok...my question has anyone had any good experience with FSS?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> All the time. I use it in shrimp and planted tanks.
> 
> These tanks.
> 
> ...


Well how else do you suggest lowering the pH other than risky pH lowering things, humic acid or using leaves/driftwood tannins? The only efficient way we have right now is soil. 

I'm not expecting the soil to work miracles, only that it _do as advertised_ and fix my pH. Aquasoil does.

Also if I'm correct... none of those tanks are over 6 months old. When they come up to 8, 10, 12 months you'll realize how crappy the loss of buffering can be. I have to take a tank down because of it.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I think FSS is fine, and use it in one of my tanks with lots of breeding and high survival rate, but I think it is not for people/shrimps that need a soil that will heavily influence their water chemistry. Even when new I believe it is only designed to keep your pH near neutral. Using RO water you should naturally get acidic water due to dissolved carbonic acid with nothing in the water to buffer the water. I guess what I am saying is I probably wouldn't use it for expensive Taiwan Bees or CRS that require acidic water, but neocardina, low grade crystals, and Tigers I would have no problem using it with.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Jorge_Burrito said:


> I think FSS is fine, and use it in one of my tanks with lots of breeding and high survival rate, but I think it is not for people/shrimps that need a soil that will heavily influence their water chemistry. Even when new I believe it is only designed to keep your pH near neutral. Using RO water you should naturally get acidic water due to dissolved carbonic acid with nothing in the water to buffer the water. I guess what I am saying is I probably wouldn't use it for expensive Taiwan Bees or CRS that require acidic water, but neocardina, low grade crystals, and Tigers I would have no problem using it with.


I do agree that the less you expect the soil to work, the longer/better any active substrate will last, but pH of water is determined by many things that RO units don't touch. Your RO water will usually be a few decimals lower than the source water going into it. HolyAngel has a 8.4pH tap and when he buys RO from a dispenser, it's still at 8.0pH. 

I did find when I used the FSS, it wasn't buffering as much after a few months but I was using fairly tap water and before I started using RO water.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't get RCS to live on FSS. Can't get my cories to breed...I was going to use FSS for a dart frog tank but I think I'll just buy some aquasoil at ADG in Houston...


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

now having fss in my tank already..if i wanted to change it over without as much headache i could lay akadama right over top of it? right?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been using it since it hit the market in other tanks. Still going strong.

How else? I use RO/DI water and Indian Almond Leaves in some tanks. Peat in others. Never have any discernible discoloration of the water. 

The one time I had tannin-stained water (that's what happens when you ignorantly put in 20 leaves instead of 4-5 - I have no idea what I was thinking), I rain a bag of Purigen and a ton of filter floss for a couple hours and everything was a-okay.



Senior Shrimpo said:


> Well how else do you suggest lowering the pH other than risky pH lowering things, humic acid or using leaves/driftwood tannins? The only efficient way we have right now is soil.
> 
> I'm not expecting the soil to work miracles, only that it _do as advertised_ and fix my pH. Aquasoil does.
> 
> Also if I'm correct... none of those tanks are over 6 months old. When they come up to 8, 10, 12 months you'll realize how crappy the loss of buffering can be. I have to take a tank down because of it.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Krayz5183 said:


> now having fss in my tank already..if i wanted to change it over without as much headache i could lay akadama right over top of it? right?


I would not mess with your substrate if you already have it in there.

You are better off taking the small risk that you will have trouble with FSS than to try and switch out substrates in an active tank.

Both Mordalphus and the guy from AlphaProBreeders have reported success using FSS.

If it isn't giving you problems then don't worry about it.


----------

